# 35mm Vostok



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just ordered my monthly Vostok fix, 35mm manual wind and spotted this one. Next on the list I think.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

I can only imagine how that blue strap must look like :tongue:

Liked it tho


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Paulb said:


> I can only imagine how that blue strap must look like :tongue:
> 
> Liked it tho


 That will get the heave ho, with immediate effect. Would you like it? :laugh:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. Last days were busy!

Thanks a lot for the offer, WRENCH but it's a long journey to Brasil :tongue:

Mind me asking, where do you usually search for Vostoks (besides meranon)? Ebay sellers? Any tips?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Paulb said:


> Sorry for taking so long to reply. Last days were busy!
> 
> Thanks a lot for the offer, WRENCH but it's a long journey to Brasil :tongue:
> 
> Mind me asking, where do you usually search for Vostoks (besides meranon)? Ebay sellers? Any tips?


 Mostly from this seller. Post is a bit slow but prices are usually good and never had any problems.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/koche-vikto?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------

